# Tortuga - Competition



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like someone's sneaking into your back yard - a yankee to boot. http://houston.craigslist.org/for/899102982.html


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, that guy is GOOD...and he's almost giving them away....LOL

I wish him good luck...looks like that is a full-time job for him...'yankee' or no....LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Shoot, he don't make a better pen, he just takes a better picture.
Jim, if you want some antler to use in your pics let me know. I have a bunch on small stuff I bet you could use to make a killer display.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

---------------^^^^^ 
Some of the finest people I know are Yankees!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, ET/Richard..but I got a beautiful antler/mesquite slab display that bill sent to me many moons ago...

and...Brew/Jeff...I agree...Shore would like a big platter of them 'skrimps on a skewer' that you and the bride turn out...LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Shoot, he don't make a better pen, he just takes a better picture.


Classic!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

"_Shoot, he don't make a better pen, he just takes a better picture."_

You have that right! You guys are knocking out some incredible work! gb


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

"_Shoot, he don't make a better pen, he just takes a better picture."

_Since I can't do either, I just copy y'all's pictures , send them to my relatives, and claim I did it!


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got some of Jim's pens and you couldn't convince my wife that someone else can make a prettier pen. She treasures those pens. Again thanks for such a nice present.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey - I never said he made a better pen. Only that he was playing in Jim's back yard. Don't know that you could find better workmanship than our own Tortuga.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea and don't forget the other pen master. Our own Bobby, he is just out of production right now but hopefully he will be back in full swing again soon. I am sure missing Bobby chiming on here as often as he did pre Ike. Both of them pen masters here are the masters of pens. Lawd, they make a bunch of them. We miss you Bobby. And Tort, he just don't quit turning them writing sticks. He is like a pen turning machine and makes fantastic pens.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm still around just not as much. I spend all my time fighting with insurance companys.


----------

